# bromazepam for SAD ??



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

hello guys i am glad to be a member in this forum and talk freely about my problems with people who understands what am going into 

ok i went to a doctor and he prescribed for me 1.5mg bromazepam(lexotanil) daily before bed. but i have some knowledge in these stuff through the internet and i think that bromazepam will not affect my SAD as Xanax do (my doctor don't want me to take Xanax) so my question is did someone tried Bromazepam for SAD ? did it help before interviews or presentations?

i don't want to start taking this drug and be dependent on it if it doesn't help

thanks a lot for any help and waiting replies from you guys before i start taking it


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Bromazepam has a half-life of around 17 hrs.The active metabolite of bromazepam is hydroxybromazepam, which has half-life approximately equal to bromazepam. Where as Xanax has a half-life of 7hrs. Are you using this for straight SA and/or for panic disorder. Usually the longer the half-life of a PAM, the better for SA and GAD. Short half-life PAM's are usually used for panic disorder. So, bromazepam in not the shortest acting but not a 100 hr h.l. like diazepam. It is notoriously implicated as the benzo. used most often in overdose. Part of that can be that Cimetidine, fluvoxamine and propranolol causes a marked increase in the half-life of bromazepam leading to increased accumulation of bromazepam.
*The manufacturer Roche suggests routine lab tests as liver damage from bromazepam has been seen.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

it's too mild for me compared to clonazepam and delorazepam.


----------



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

1 took my first pill about 1 hour ago till now i am not feeling anything new
@metamorphosis am taking it to reduce my anxiety before an interview, i live normally with my family and friends but when it comes to interviews, presentations and strangers its hell for me my heart races, shaky voice etc.. so will bromazepam help in this case.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/members/metamorphosis-20054/


----------



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

I am taking 1.5mg bromazepan since 2 days but i feel it is doing nothing, guys i have an interview soon and i want to be able to do it, so please can you recommend a good dosage because it seems 1.5mg is doing nothing for me.


----------



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

hello guys it seems no one is intrested in helping me  anyway as an update i stopped taking bromazepam after 2 days because i took 3mg dosage and it didn't do nothing so it seems am tolerent to this benzo what Benzo do you recommend for me??, and also i went to the pharmacy and bought 40mg tablets of propranolol(inderal) how much dosage should i take before an event (80mg?) someone help me


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Phenom12 said:


> hello guys it seems no one is intrested in helping me  anyway as an update i stopped taking bromazepam after 2 days because i took 3mg dosage and it didn't do nothing so it seems am tolerent to this benzo what Benzo do you recommend for me??, and also i went to the pharmacy and bought 40mg tablets of propranolol(inderal) how much dosage should i take before an event (80mg?) someone help me


I advise trying a different benzo instead, if this one does not help you. It's not a matter of being tolerant, the benzo just might not work for you. Clonazepam and Lorazepam do nothing for me, but Diazepam and Alprazolam help me a lot. So My advice is to try a different benzo. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

ok my doctor gave me a couple of Xanax 0.5mg tablets , i tried 0.25mg at first nothing happened as if it was candy, so other day i took 0.5mg same thing i feel nothing WTF!! am i immune to benzos ? having tried inderal yet am a bit worried to take them


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

Phenom12 said:


> ok my doctor gave me a couple of Xanax 0.5mg tablets , i tried 0.25mg at first nothing happened as if it was candy, so other day i took 0.5mg same thing i feel nothing WTF!! am i immune to benzos ? having tried inderal yet am a bit worried to take them


There's no such thing as being "immune to benzos" Try a higher dose, if that doesn't work then try a different benzo. 0.5 mg of xanax never was noticeable to me. even when I began taking benzodiazapines, I needed roughly 2 mg of xanax to get relief.

Also remember that benzos shouldn't make you feel anything really. if you take a lot of a benzo, you just feel drunk. The best dose of any bexo is a does that you don't actually "feel" or notice, it just makes it so you don;t feel anxiety.

Welcome to the forum snd best of luck yo


----------



## zpahvgjp (Mar 27, 2013)

The active metabolite of bromazepam is hydroxybromazepam, which has half-life approximately equal to bromazepam.


----------



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

istayhome said:


> There's no such thing as being "immune to benzos" Try a higher dose, if that doesn't work then try a different benzo. 0.5 mg of xanax never was noticeable to me. even when I began taking benzodiazapines, I needed roughly 2 mg of xanax to get relief.
> 
> Also remember that benzos shouldn't make you feel anything really. if you take a lot of a benzo, you just feel drunk. The best dose of any bexo is a does that you don't actually "feel" or notice, it just makes it so you don;t feel anxiety.
> 
> Welcome to the forum snd best of luck yo


thank you for the info and help, ok i will try a higher dose once and for all if nothing improved i don't want benzos anymore!

i am not expecting to "feel" anything magical but at least a feel that i can go do a presentation without freaking out when i think of it.
for example when i drink alcohol i feel that i can do anything and really when i drink i can do anything without being anxious at all, so i am expecting Benzos to give me this kind of thought but without the smell and quantity needed of alcohol if you know what i mean.


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

^^^Benzos are significant;y different than alcohol. Keep your expectations in check and judge benzos in their own merit. They won't make you feel like you can do anything like how alcohol does. They just make it so that when it comes time to givr your presentation you won't feel that anxiety that you would otherwise. good luck.


----------



## socialpiranha (Dec 9, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest benzo's for occasional performance anxiety, beta blockers are definitely better for that. I used to take 10-20 mgs of the short acting propranolol before interviews and it took the edge off so i could at least function.. it slows the heart down minimizes shaky voice, tremors, sweating etc.


----------



## MissMay1977 (Oct 25, 2008)

What really helped me with my SA is Paxil. It pretty much changed my life. I wish you the best!


----------



## istayhome (Apr 4, 2012)

socialprisoner said:


> I wouldn't suggest benzo's for occasional performance anxiety, beta blockers are definitely better for that. I used to take 10-20 mgs of the short acting propranolol before interviews and it took the edge off so i could at least function.. it slows the heart down minimizes shaky voice, tremors, sweating etc.


I disagree. For many people Benzos work great and Beta Blockers do nothing. I say if the shoe fits then wear it.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

istayhome said:


> I disagree. For many people Benzos work great and Beta Blockers do nothing. I say if the shoe fits then wear it.


propranolol made me desperate for a day, never again.


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

metamorphosis said:


> Bromazepam has a half-life of around 17 hrs.The active metabolite of bromazepam is hydroxybromazepam, which has half-life approximately equal to bromazepam. Where as Xanax has a half-life of 7hrs. Are you using this for straight SA and/or for panic disorder. Usually the longer the half-life of a PAM, the better for SA and GAD. Short half-life PAM's are usually used for panic disorder. So, bromazepam in not the shortest acting but not a 100 hr h.l. like diazepam. It is notoriously implicated as the benzo. used most often in overdose. Part of that can be that Cimetidine, fluvoxamine and propranolol causes a marked increase in the half-life of bromazepam leading to increased accumulation of bromazepam.
> *The manufacturer Roche suggests routine lab tests as liver damage from bromazepam has been seen.


This is an interesting post, as I admit I am very unfamiliar with bromazepam.

My only benzo experience is with Klonopin/clonazepam, which also has the longer half life but despite it taking significantly longer to kick in, I think that longer half life is better for anxiety, just my opinion though. Everyone's mileage varies.

I am unclear why OPs doctor won't prescribe Xanax though.


----------



## hgmjbkfm (Mar 28, 2013)

It is notoriously implicated as the benzo. used most often in overdose.


----------



## Phenom12 (Mar 21, 2013)

swim said:


> propranolol made me desperate for a day, never again.


i was worried about taking propranolol till yesterday i had i courage to take 40mg pill, actually my heart slowed down to 65bpm and i felt it was beating calmer than normal i couldn't feel the heart beat dunno if thats normal but it wasn't bad, can you tell me what happened to you?



WineKitty said:


> This is an interesting post, as I admit I am very unfamiliar with bromazepam.
> 
> My only benzo experience is with Klonopin/clonazepam, which also has the longer half life but despite it taking significantly longer to kick in, I think that longer half life is better for anxiety, just my opinion though. Everyone's mileage varies.
> 
> I am unclear why OPs doctor won't prescribe Xanax though.


He told me that he doesn't prescribe Xanax to anyone, i think because it has a shorter half-life and it is powerfull at lower doses unlike Bromazepam in which i need to take 4 1.5mg pills that he prescribed to me to get the effect of .5mg alprazolam.I got Xanax anyways without the need for his prescription 

Guys I tried .5mg Xanax and nothing happened .75mg i felt a little sleepy but continued my day normally.how do i know the right dosage?


----------



## hoddesdon (Jul 28, 2011)

If this is a benzodiazepine, as has been suggested above (I think), then it is not a good idea. They are all addictive. The medical practice I go to refuses to prescribe them.


----------



## bazinga (Jun 9, 2010)

Xanax made me especially tired.


----------

